
Why a Toaster Is a Design Triumph - cjCamel
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/07/toaster-a-bit-more-button/534312/?single_page=true
======
brudgers
When I need perfect toast, I use TASS. My usual TASS provider also offers
EASS, BASS, and CASS but limits its hours of operation. Fortunately, Waffle
House is also available in my market and offers acceptable TASS (even though
it is better known for its WASS).

